# Cydectin safe for goats?



## hrc8713 (Nov 3, 2005)

I was going to use Cydectin to worm my goats, but when reading, it warns not to use on other animals. (espcially dogs FATAL). 

Does anyone know if it okay for goats? I have a bad worm infestation that Ivermec is not getting cleared up.

thanks

Hank


----------



## mammawof3 (Jan 31, 2004)

The cydectin cattle pour on-nasty purple stuff--is what alot of people are using now on goats-i believe 1c.c. per 25 pounds-give orally--it tends to stick in the syringe, helps to put veg. oil around rim of plunger first, they do not appreciate it--but does a good job!


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Never heard of it being a problem in goats - in fact, this is supposedly one of the more reliable wormers.


----------



## horsehelper (Sep 22, 2006)

I had the same problem using Ivermectin with no results, so tried the pour on Cydectin (1 cc/ 25 lbs given orally), and I have seen incredible improvement in my goats. Their eyelid color is back to normal, and they look really good. I used it on 25 goats with no problems at all. It is nasty stuff, and they hate it, but it does the job. I just wish I had found it sooner! Don't be afraid to use it.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Same here, I use it as needed. Never any side effects, but the goats sure know it's not candy....Hold on tight! Tennessee John


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Wear gloves. This stuff is made to be absorbed through the skin.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

They now make a Cydectin sheep drench that is easier to administer and is supposed to do a better job because it's water-soluble, the pour on isn't.


----------



## hrc8713 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info, when I read the warning for dogs I was concerned. the one I purchased is the Oral Drench for Sheep. If that makes any difference.

thanks


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

hrc8713 said:


> Thanks for the info, when I read the warning for dogs I was concerned. the one I purchased is the Oral Drench for Sheep. If that makes any difference.
> 
> thanks



Double check your dosage. Go read the cattle pour-on which you dose for goats at @ 1cc/25lbs. Then see how many milligrams it is. Then read your sheep milligrams/ml, and make sure you use the correct milligrams. I've got it written down, but it's out in the barn, and I'm too tired to go get it for you. :shrug: (I also used the sheep Cydectin this year, but I had to recalculate everything first.)

Under-dosing is just as bad in the long run as over-dosing is in the short run. Check the numbers! Good luck!
Meg

I re-read that...tired and grumpy, too. Sorry that sounded so rude!


----------



## Falki54 (Jul 18, 2006)

Can you use it on bred does?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Falki54 said:


> Can you use it on bred does?


I try not to worm bred does if I can help it, but yes, I have used Cydectin on many goats that were pregnant....never a problem.


----------

